# Cervelo article - Globe & Mail



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/serv...wsb-sbmag_cervelo0612/BNStory/robSmallBizMag/


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

M.J. said:


> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/serv...wsb-sbmag_cervelo0612/BNStory/robSmallBizMag/


From the article:
White shrugs. "People come to us and say, 'I want something new.' And we say, 'Wait and we'll make something better.'"

This is part of the reason why I chose to buy my R3 last year when I was in the market for new bike.


----------



## dat59 (Aug 9, 2006)

"Cervélo has never tried to pump up sales by going mass market. The closest it came was an experiment with a $1,000 model—a triathlon bike discontinued after one year because the company couldn't both turn a profit and maintain its standards."

What model and year was this?


----------

